# chargeur macbook non officiel



## Shaka-Ponche (19 Janvier 2014)

salut!

ma soeur a récupérer un mac mais le chargeur ne fonctionne plus. Au début on avait pensé à acheter un chargeur officiel mais vu le rapport qualité prix du chargeur je préfère passer mon  chemin. le cable est apparemment super fragile et on peut pas le changer même si le transfo n'a pas subit de dommages...

bref je me demandais quel chargeur non officiel est fiable, y a quelqu'un qui en a acheté?
ou alors un cable officiel plus résistant?



Original Lavolta® Magsafe Chargeur Adaptateur pour Apple MacBook 13-inch, Macbook Pro 13", Aluminum Unibody 13", compatible A1184 MA538B/B - 16.5V 3.65A 60W (les modèles jusqu'à la fin de l'été 2012): Amazon.fr: Informatique

par exemple ici c'est écrit conforme aux réglements de l'UE, mais que valent ces règlement? ils concerne quoi dans le chargeur?

merci de vos réponses


----------



## edd72 (19 Janvier 2014)

Soyons clair, aucun constructeur sérieux ne peut fabriquer un Magsafe, la prise aimantée étant sous licence Apple.
_"MagSafe est une technologie brevetée, ce qui empêche la production d'alimentations de ce type par des entreprises tierces." MagSafe - Wikipédia_

Donc tu auras de la daube (je t'invite d'ailleurs à lire les commentaires de la page Amazon que tu indiques).
Ce type de contrefaçon coûte 15 (frais de port compris!) habituellement.

A toi de voir si tu tiens à ta machine (et à ta batterie).

Magsafe Apple (4 ans) ne pose aucun problème, il faut voir aussi comment il est utilisé et comment il transporté...


----------



## Shaka-Ponche (19 Janvier 2014)

ok merci de l'info, sinon apple n'a pas sorti un modèle plus résistant?


----------



## edd72 (19 Janvier 2014)

Résistant à quoi?


----------



## Shaka-Ponche (19 Janvier 2014)

1-le cable est trop fin
2-il n'est pas remplaçable
3-les faux-contacts récurrents (suffit d'aller voir les avis sur le site d'apple y a que ça)


oui je sais qu'il faut prendre soin du matos mais à 80&#8364; les 3 défauts cités plus haut devraient même pas exister


EDIT: j'ai un pc portable toshiba, le chargeur je l'ai depuis 7 ans et toujours aucun problème


----------



## edd72 (19 Janvier 2014)

2) ça n'est jamais remplaçable (chez Toshiba non plus, c'est moulé).

3) et 1) sont liés et les faux-contacts sont liés à un mauvais traitement du-dit câble (torsades, etc.), il n'y a aucun faux-contacts d'origine.

Moi non plus je n'ai jamais eu aucun problème avec mon transfo (Magsafe) depuis 4 ans que je l'ai, comme quoi...

Après il est vrai que le Magsafe est très sensible aux mauvais traitements, c'est pour cela qu'il faut respecter le bobinage préconisé (sans tordre la base et en utilisant les pattes prévues) lors des transports. Apple n'est d'ailleurs pas très chiant avec ça et les remplace gratuitement dans les Apple Store quand il y a des faux contacts (en sensibilisant au bon usage) et ce même au delà de la garantie quelque fois (ça a été le cas d'une amie).


----------



## Shaka-Ponche (19 Janvier 2014)

ce que j'insinuais par rapport au "pas remplacable" c'est qu'au vu de la fragilité du cable ils pourraient au moins le rendre remplacable.


oui je sais que  les faux contacts sont du au mauvais traitement mais ce que je voulais dire c'est que pour 80 ça devrait pas arriver aussi facilement.


bref apple n'aurait pas sortit une version plus robuste du chargeur?


----------



## Arlekin (19 Janvier 2014)

En même temps le câble des chargeurs autres que celui d'Apple (HP, Toshiba, Asus...) sont très épais, du coup d'un point de vue pratique c'est drastiquement plus compliqué lors du rangement, ou même pour le poser sur un bureau.

Là ou le câble Apple prendra "bien" la forme du bureau, celui des autres chargeurs n'en feront qu'à leurs têtes.

Après on ne possède pas tous la même notion de prendre soin de notre matériel.


----------



## edd72 (19 Janvier 2014)

Et puis c'est pas parce que c'est épais que ça supporte mieux les torsade (au mieux, ça se dénude et ça ne se voit pas cas ça reste dans la gaine mais ça court-circuite...).

Des problèmes avec les chargeurs de PC, il y a en a plein aussi, y'a pas à chercher très loin dans les forums PCistes (ou dans ses connaissances) pour le voir.

Enfin voila, des Magsafe il y en a plusieurs en fonction de l'embout (selon qu'il se destine à un MBP Retina ou non) et de la puissance &llant de 45W à 85W (qui est fonction du modèle: MBA11, MBA13, MBP13, MBP15...)


----------



## PDD (21 Janvier 2014)

J'ai déjà réparé deux fois par soudure un câble Magsafe cassé à l'entrée dans le bloc rectangulaire du chargeur (par manque de soins d'un collaborateur), cela s'est fait assez facilement même si l'esthétique du câble en avait pris un coup!. Par contre j'ai un jour ouvert à la mini disqueuse la partie rectangulaire d'un chargeur en panne, j'ai vite renoncé à chercher la panne vu la quantité de composants qu'il y a dedans...


----------

